# New 25rss



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

Just ordered my first outback a 2007 25rss pick it up next saturday cant wait any advice for ther pick up???

i have a prodigy brake controller and went with a equalizer hitch im pulling with a 2000 ford excursion with the 7.3L turbo deisel not sure what size rear it has think I will have any tow isues????


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulation on your purchase and welcome to the site.









To find out your gear ratio look for the sticker when the driverâ€™s door open.

Then look in the manual for the tow capacity.

Good luck and happy camping!!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I found this on an auto web site:

The Excursion is a full-size, four-door, three-seat passenger wagon that's aimed directly at the market previously sewn up by the Chevrolet/GMC Suburban. Based on the Ford Super Duty-series chassis (and some body components), the Excursion is rated to tow a maximum of 10,000 pounds. It includes a variety of features that should appeal greatly to towing enthusiasts, as well as to those who previously bought a Suburban not because they were GM fans, but because it was the only game in town.

All Excursions come ready to tow, with no aftermarket hitch or electrical work needed. Each vehicle includes a Class IV receiver out back, along with a pre-wired seven-pin wiring plug. A seven-to-four pin adapter is included for those wishing to tow a smaller trailer without brakes. Preliminary maximum tow ratings for the Excursion are as follows: 5.4-L engine 2WD, 7,700 lbs; 4WD, 7,300 lbs; 6.8-L V10 and 7.3-L V8 diesel, 10,000 lbs. each.

Hope this helps! looks like you'll not have a problem!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome reeladdiction to the Outback Family 
And congrats on choosen the 25RSS

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats on the new 25rss. That is a real nice model, you will love it. Don't worry about your TV. It is plenty big enough.

Leon


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi reeladdiction!








Congrats on your new 25rss and welcome to Outbackers









Sounds like you've done a great job putting your rig together...All you need to do now is bring it home and start camping!

BTW, what area are you from? There are lots of great Outbacker rallies coming up, so be sure to check them out and join in on the fun









Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love that trailer. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulation on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers.

Greg


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 25RSS and welcome to Outbackers.

You obviously recognize the finer things in life by selecting the 25. You shouldn't have a problem towing with the Excursion. Search around this site for info on our pdi and intitial items to stock in the camper.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome reeladdiction,

Great choice of camper - See sig.

Rita


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

The 25 RSS is a great choice!







WELCOME


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

reeladdiction,

What they said! Welcome.

Mark


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on the 25rss.








....Angelo....


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ya just gotta love this site. Ask one Question and get 50 answers. And they are Right. You wont have ANY problems with that combo. You may even have to look back to make sure you didnt forget to hook up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This will help

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...FAQ.html?200611

Welcome









John


----------

